# Hank bit?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Creampuff said:


> as well as bring his head down so he travels less hallow.


This is a false statement. Bringing a horse's head down by using a bit intended to do it, is always going to make the horse hollow. Suppleness, roundness, in all disciplines, is ALWAYS coming from the back and the hindquarters. It doesn't matter if your discipline is dressage, WP, endurance, anything. Getting a horse less "hollow" never, ever starts with their face and mouth.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Creampuff said:


> Does anyone use a 'Hank bit'? If so, what do you think about it (and its functionality)? This bit was suggested to add a little more whoa in one of my horses, as well as bring his head down so he travels less hallow.


First and foremost, I'm sure you know that a bit shouldn't be used to get your horse's head down. Actually, a bit won't solve any of those problems.

As for the Hank bit, isn't that the one that does a gag motion, except over the bridge of the nose instead of the poll?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This one I believe.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> This one I believe.


Yup, that's the one I was thinking of... when it comes to head down or up, the latter is more likely with this contraption I think.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. The trainer that referred me to it "uses it to bring the horse's heads down. It's like combining a rope halter with draw reins," he said to me. 

Otherwise, I was recently suggested by another trainer to use a bit with a nose band to add a little more whoa, which I don't think is necessary at the time because the horse has less than 5 rides on him (in a simple eggbutt). He engages his rear end when he stops, which is the most I ask for right now -- we're still working on the basics so I'm not expecting any sliding stops. 

My boss listened to the trainer and told me this morning she was considering purchasing one for use on the horses, specifically the trainer I mentioned, and figured I would get a review about it.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Creampuff said:


> That's what I was thinking. The trainer that referred me to it "uses it to bring the horse's heads down. It's like combining a rope halter with draw reins," he said to me.
> 
> Otherwise, I was recently suggested by another trainer to use a bit with a nose band to add a little more whoa, which I don't think is necessary at the time because the horse has less than 5 rides on him (in a simple eggbutt). He engages his rear end when he stops, which is the most I ask for right now -- we're still working on the basics so I'm not expecting any sliding stops.
> 
> My boss listened to the trainer and told me this morning she was considering purchasing one for use on the horses, specifically the trainer I mentioned, and figured I would get a review about it.


I could imagine a young'n being a touch confused by the mechanism of this combo after being in a regular snaffle. The snaffles would go UP rather than back or down, and I'm failing to see how that can benefit the horse... I can see it causing a claustrophobic panic attack. Someone who's actually ridden in one would probably be more help. But I had my hands on one of these before and I turned my head sideways at it. Haha but I am all for keeping the least amount of pressure on them as possible so most of my blabbing is just my opinion.

If he's stopping fine already and there aren't any problems, why change? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> which I don't think is necessary at the time because the horse has less than 5 rides on him (in a simple eggbutt).


YIKES!:shock: I am totally on the harsher bits dont solve anything bandwagon, so I was going to suggest backing up a little and going back to basic training, but you havent even completed basic training yet(??!!??). I would seriously fire and trainer that told me a bit like that was good for starting a colt!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I’ve never heard of one much less seen one, much less know how to use one, but as a general rule I'd be sceptical of anyone that tells you that any contraption is going to fix a problem with a horse, I could be wrong, but my thoughts would be to look at what is already being done with the equipment already used and most importantly, how its being used, to find the source of the problem. As I said, I have no idea about them and could be totally wrong but I think your best bet would be to look at how the existing bit id being used; after all, if that is the problem, it doesn’t matter what piece of equipment you use, if there is a problem with the use, even after using the new “fix the problem” equipment the problems will probably just re-emerge and you will be looking for the next “fix the problem” bit of equipment.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> YIKES!:shock: I am totally on the harsher bits dont solve anything bandwagon, so I was going to suggest backing up a little and going back to basic training, but you havent even completed basic training yet(??!!??). I would seriously fire and trainer that told me a bit like that was good for starting a colt!


The first trainer (that originally brought it up) told me about it when he saw images of my horse working with his head up "more than he likes." I disregarded it. 

The second, that suggested more stopping power, was a friend I had come out and "check up" on the work I've done with the horse. 

By the sounds of opinions here, I should be glad I didn't hire either one!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

omg..I couldn't imagine what a horse with 5 ride on him would think about this bit! 

I have never had any kind of experience with this type of bit, but I would guess it would be better suited to a horse that has been in the riding game a while.


----------

